# ampliador de frecuencia para banda japonesa



## omarshiño (Mar 27, 2010)

ola a todos queisera pedirles una ayuda a bueno tengo un autoradio toyota pero la frecuencia que trabaja es de 76- 89 entonces quisiera ampliarla para que me capte las radios que estan aqui en mi zona del 88 -107 bueno aunque sea un 80% ya que vi eso pero no me recuerdo que c*IRCUI*to era se ponia en la entrada del antena gracias espero su ayuda


----------



## omarshiño (Mar 28, 2010)

aquí tengo otro alcance me dijeron que arme un sintonizador de fm pero no se con cual circuito me podrían ser mejor ya que quiero conectarlo ala entrada de la antena de los auto radios ta7358ap que les parese


----------



## tiopepe123 (Mar 28, 2010)

Que frecuencia mas rara  76-89, segun el tipo de autoradio solo seria necesario modificar algunos componentes, el circuito de entrada y el oscilador.

Si la autoradio es "analogico" es bastante facil primero se localiza el oscilador local y se reajusta la bobina separando un poquito las espiras.
Despues se sintoniza una emisora debil y se reajusta el circuito de entrada de la antena.

En todo caso depende mucho del autoradio si es o no digital.

Si es digital puede que encuentres algo por la web sobre codigos de desbloqueo .


----------



## omarshiño (Mar 30, 2010)

hola los autoradios son digitales pero yo vi que le ponian con un cto a la entrada de la antena y así captaba las frecuencias altas pero on me recuerdo cual era le decian un ampliador de frecuencia

oea tengo autoradios japoneses que me llego y quiero ampliarlos la frecuencia para que me capte de 88mhz- 108mhz aunque sea un 80%


----------



## tecnogirl (Mar 31, 2010)

omarshiño dijo:


> ... pero yo vi que le ponian con un cto a la entrada de la antena y así captaba las frecuencias altas ...


 
Si es un tipo de oscilador BFO que se usaba mucho para sintonizar la onda corta (HF) en un receptor que no tenia esa banda. Busca por Beat Frecuency Oscillator (BFO).

Saludos.


----------



## AZ81 (Abr 2, 2010)

tecnogirl dijo:


> Si es un tipo de oscilador BFO que se usaba mucho para sintonizar la onda corta (HF) en un receptor que no tenia esa banda. Busca por Beat Frecuency Oscillator (BFO).
> 
> Saludos.


No es un BFO, ya que lo que dices es un oscilador de batido y eso solo sirve para demodular SSB o portadora en Morse, lo que le hace falta es un conversor y eso con un circuito como es el SO42P lo puede desarrollar que busque el datasheet del integrado y se lo fabrique, no es complicado.
Antonio.


----------



## omarshiño (Abr 3, 2010)

bueno  el problema que estos auto radios vinieron con el coche de japon y esdtan en banda japonesa y como aqui en america latina es otro tipo de banda del 88mhz-108mhz y quiero quer me capte las demas radios bueno eso loque quiero pero veo que es muy complicado porque lo que vi venden es como una cajita de fosforo que va a la entrada de la antena del autoradio


----------



## alexus (Abr 3, 2010)

la banda japonesa no existe, es invento tuyo.

lo correcto, es, emisiones de fm comercial, en el ancho de banda comprendido entre...

lo que debes hacer, es identificar el vfo, y modificarlo, nada mas.


----------



## omarshiño (Abr 4, 2010)

bueno aqui l oconcen asi banda japonesa pero bueno todos dicen eso modificar nada mas jajaja pero bueno gracias de todos modos


----------



## tecnogirl (Abr 6, 2010)

AZ81: Ooops... tienes razon, quise decir VFO, como lo sugirio Alexus.

Por otro lado, el circuito que se usa para sintonizar la onda corta (HF) en un receptor de AM que no tenga esa banda, es el convertidor de onda corta. Este circuito consta de un filtro pasabanda ajustable y un oscilador.

Saludos


----------

